# Face to face with Robber-Flies



## carlos58 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone
Robber-flies,  -Asilidae

Hr http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/6427/dsc0433aa.jpg


----------



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant! 
The eyes nearly look like they're out of leather.


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow!  How did I miss this one!  Great photo :thumbup:


----------

